# Week of December 2, 2012



## billski (Dec 2, 2012)

Today's chat over at americanwx:

Definitely some chances after 12/10....Euro has what could be a very  wintry storm on 12/11...could be a cutter too though. Then it has  another opportunity right behind it.


Definitely a stormy pattern coming up with several wintery chances 					 					

Thinking this is going to be a fantastic stretch for nne and ski country. 					 					

eah, looks like 12/8-9 could be a minor over running event for parts of NNE as well. 

12/11 looks really good for this far out. We'll see. 					 					

I tend to agree. Plenty of chances, with the gradient settling south as we head toward 12/20. 					 					

What day does the Euro have that icestorm for,?
starts next tuesday-ish..204 hrs out.

Yeah, there is pretty solid teleconnector signal for a precip event here  in that timeframe...and it looks like we will have some cold air  around....any further details are fruitless at this range. This could be  a snowstorm or it could track over BUF. I will say that the trough axis  and high pressure position looks pretty darn classic for icing in the  interior...almost striking image of ice storm climo....but those things  can easily change as we get closer.

Way too far out to get nitpicky...agreed. 					 					

It certainly looks like it will be our best shot up this way so far going forward 					 					

FROM OUR OLD FRIEND IN THE WOODS AT STOWE:
Mud season has come early...  first thaw of the season, listening to the  drip, drip, drip of snow melting off my roof right now.  Driveway is an  ice skating rink too with water ponding on top of the packed snow/ice.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2012)

Bill I love your weather information.:beer:


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.weather.com/news/weather-forecast/late-november-warm-up-20121126 

http://www.weather.com/news/weather-winter/winter-weather-classic-pattern-20121130


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Bill I love your weather information.:beer:



It's not mine.  I'm just a troll.  thank the AmericanWx people.


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2012)

〽❄❅;738855 said:
			
		

> http://www.weather.com/news/weather-forecast/late-november-warm-up-20121126
> 
> http://www.weather.com/news/weather-winter/winter-weather-classic-pattern-20121130



This is the glass half-empty crowd.   I'll bet none of them go play in the snow either.


   I'll go with the AmericanWx guys. They get so cranked whenever a storm approaches. You can tell by the number of pages in the thread. 

I'm puttin' my money where my mouth is.  Shopping for some mid-fats.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

storm next week??? i could chase that!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 3, 2012)

This warmup is rough. Hopefully, snowmaking temps return by Wednesday.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 3, 2012)

billski said:


> This is the glass half-empty crowd.   I'll bet none of them go play in the snow either.
> 
> 
> I'll go with the AmericanWx guys. They get so cranked whenever a storm approaches. You can tell by the number of pages in the thread.
> ...


too uninspiring, haven't even picked a binding for my 88's, 168cm work for you? lol, not!!!! It's freaking 62º and rising here in Philly, 68º tomorrow, WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 3, 2012)

...it's now 66º you still want my 88's, i'll sell 'em to you cheep?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/2012/12/competing-forces-battle-for-control-of.html?m=1 Mad river guy blog looking good after next weekend.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/2012/12/competing-forces-battle-for-control-of.html?m=1 Mad river guy blog looking good after next weekend.



sweet, maybe i'll use the tickets i'm going to win later this week


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 3, 2012)

...1984/85 was insane, coldest streak in this town that i can remember. Single digit and below 0ºF temps 24/7, was like a ghost town, streets were deserted. So eerie! Although i don't recall much snow associated with it. Around here that came in the mid nineties, ten years later, followed by horrid freezing rain cycles toward the end of century. Apologies for the negativity, i'm feeling like i'm the only guy in Philly who's not happy about tomorrows predicted 70º!


----------



## yeggous (Dec 4, 2012)

The storm early next week is still too far away to make any big statements. Right now it looks like the low tracks over Southern New England, confining the snow to just far northern VT. This could dump a bunch of heavy, wet snow on Jay Peak.

Right now I am trying to do my snow dance as I'll be there most of next week. Anything beyond the Monday / Tuesday storm isn't worth speculation.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 4, 2012)

Le sigh....



> @BoltonValley  Due to recent warm weather we have to postpone Opening Day from this Saturday to next Saturday, Dec. 15th


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 4, 2012)

Our NBC10 Philly meteoroligist keep reminding us we had these warm +20 above "normal" temps this time of year in '09 followed by 2' of snow two weeks latter


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2012)

〽❄❅;739071 said:
			
		

> ...it's now 66º you still want my 88's, i'll sell 'em to you cheep?



looking for something in the 90s.   waterproofed


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...51290794.45023.161924887212754&type=1&theater snow for North Vt.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/ looking good.


----------



## farlep99 (Dec 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/ looking good.



What report are you reading?  If that's looking good, we're in for a pretty horrible year!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

farlep99 said:


> What report are you reading?  If that's looking good, we're in for a pretty horrible year!!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Your correct I meant looking good for the West coast, sorry.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Any chance of snow at Jay or Stowe this weekend?


----------



## billski (Dec 6, 2012)

TK gets shot down by santa

http://www.skitheeast.net/posts/id/1486384270/tk-gets-shot-down-by-santa


----------

